# I is there!



## Denis Pagé (May 24, 2008)

A the time of this writing (19:56), it is two hours since I received a phone call from Montreal telling me that my Mac Pro is there ready to pick up. They were closing 4 minutes later... :(

Guess where I will be tomorrow morning? :cheesy:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 24, 2008)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Ian Farlow (May 24, 2008)

Woo hoo! Exciting times!


----------

